# Suche Gaming-PC für max. 1200€



## tk001 (28. April 2018)

*Suche Gaming-PC für max. 1200€*

Hey zusammen,

ich möchte mir einen Gaming-PC zulegen und hab mich mal im Netz auf die Suche gemacht.
Eins vorneweg: Ich hab von dem Markt bzw. der Hardware so gut wie keine Ahnung.
Bisher hab ich auf meiner PS4 gezockt oder auf meinem Laptop, möchte mir jetzt aber einen richtigen PC zulegen.

Mein Budget liegt für den Rechner selbst bei max. 1200€. Im Netz bin ich auf diesen gestoßen: https://amazon.de/gp/product/B06XPDHS25/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1JVXNXJT4JZ7U&psc=1
Meint ihr, das passt vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis? Oder kann ich für das Budget etwas besseres bekommen? Könnt ihr mir da einmal eine Hilfestellung geben?

MfG
tk001


----------



## xCJay (28. April 2018)

Hallo tk001,

der PC ist leider nicht wirklich dolle. Ich möchte Dir auch erklären warum.

Und zwar werden dort veraltete Komponenten der letzten Generation verbaut. Der i7 7700 ist nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäß mit seinen 4 Kernen. Der aktuelle 8700(K) ist mit seinen 6 Kernen da deutlich zukunftssicherer und schneller. 
Auch Ryzen von AMD ist mitterweile eine valide Alternative. Hier wäre der Ryzen 5 2600 zu nennen.

Dazu wird beim PC ein billiges Einsteigermainboard verbaut, was in einem 1000€+ PC nichts zu suchen hat. Das ist eher für 300€ Office PCs.
Auch beim RAM wird langsamer 2400Mhz RAM eingesetzt, Ein 3000Mhz Kit wäre nochmal eine Ecke schneller.
Das Netzteil ist technisch auch nicht wirklich gut, hier sollte ein hochwertiges Modell eingesetzt werde. Immerhin ist dein ganzer PC damit verbunden. Wenn da mal was kaputt gehen sollte, dann raucht Dir im schlimmsten Fall dein ganzer Rechner ab.
Der CPU Kühler ist ebenfalls nicht so dolle. Weder ist er leise, noch bietet er eine gute Kühlleistung. 


Gerne stelle ich Dir da ein besseres Paket zusammen, aber für die Optimale Konfiguration brauchen wir ein paar mehr Infos von Dir.
Folgendes wäre gut zu wissen:

Was für Spiele möchtest Du mit dem PC spielen? Und soll nur gezockt werden oder auch noch andere Sachen gemacht werden?
Was für einen Monitor hast Du?
Gibt es bestimmte Wünsche/Vorlieben? (zum Beispiel ein grünes Gehäuse wie im Amazon Link)


----------



## tk001 (29. April 2018)

Moin, erstmal danke für deinen Beitrag.
Zu deinen Fragen vom Ende: 
Spiele: Da ich abgesehen von meinem Laptop keinen PC habe, habe ich entsprechend kaum PC-Spiele. Es sollte aber das was gerade auf dem Markt neu ist darauf laufen. Nur Pubg hab ich, das läuft gerade so auf meinem Laptop. Aber ich bin da eigentlich schmerzfrei, alles was bei 30fps läuft, langt mir vollkommen. Overclocking werde ich nicht machen.
Monitor: Es wird vermutlich der hier: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00KDC0EO2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&psc=1 
Videobearbeitung o.ä. mache ich nicht.
Wichtig: Einen 4k-Monitor werde ich mir nie anschaffen! Mehr als 1080p ist also nicht notwendig.
Gehäuse ist mir eigentlich total egal, es soll nur nicht weiß oder pink sein. Nur bitte keine Beleuchtung im Gehäuse, ich finde das nervig.

MfG
tk001


----------



## xCJay (29. April 2018)

Ok also 1080p 60 Hertz und aktuelle Spiele.

Ich mache Dir da mal 2 Vorschläge. Einmal mit Intel CPU und einmal mit AMD CPU. Dazu schreibe ich auch direkt mal Vor- und Nachteile, damit Du entscheiden kannst was Dir besser gefällt.

*Intel*
Intel Core i5 8400 (hohe Leistung in Spielen)
16Gb DDR4 3000Mhz RAM (16Gb reichen für aktuelle Spiele aus, dazu hoher Takt für das letzte Quäntchen Leistung)
Gigabyte Z370M DS3H (supportet den schnellen RAM, gutes P/L)

*AMD*
AMD Ryzen 5 2600 
16Gb DDR4 3000Mhz Dual Ranked RAM
ASRock AB350 Pro4

Preislich sind AMD und Intel ähnlich. Der neue Ryzen ist nen paar Euro teurer, aber auch nicht die Welt.
Der i5 8400 ist aktuell etwas schneller als der 2600 in Spielen. Der Ryzen 5 2600 hat dafür Hyperthreading, was ihm doppelt so viele Threads wie dem Intel gibt (12 statt 6). Momentan bringt das nicht so viel, aber vielleicht ist die CPU damit in ein paar Jahren etwas schneller. 
Die Entscheidung ist halt, Intel wenn ich die CPU haben möchte die jetzt schneller ist oder AMD wenn ich die CPU haben möchte die vielleicht in ein paar Jahren etwas schneller ist. Das musst Du für Dich entscheiden. 

*Grundgerüst*

Samsung 860 EVO 250Gb SSD + Seagate 1Tb HDD (SSD für Windows und oft genutzte Programme. HDD für Daten)
nVidia GTX1060 6Gb (packe alle aktuellen Spielen in 1080p mit sehr guten Settings flüssig)
Sharkoon S25 Silent (schlicht ohne Beleuchtung, mit Dämmung für einen leisen PC)
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco (wenn man es noch leiser haben möchte kann man noch den extra CPU Kühler einbauen)
beQuiet Pure Power 10 400W (gutes P/L und vollkommen ausreichend für den PC)


Damit hast Du nun 2 Optionen (Intel und AMD) für einen passenden Gaming PC für Dich. Mit beiden Konfigurationen sind PUBG und andere aktuelle Spiele gar kein Problem. Dazu ist der rechner schön leise und auch in Zukunft aufrüstbar.


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2018)

ja, das was xCjay vorschlug kann man so unterschreiben. Damit machst du nix falsch. Ich PERSÖNLICH würde wg Hyperthreading eher zum Ryzen greifen.


----------



## Gareas (7. Mai 2018)

Sorry das ich mich hier einklinke aber ein extra Thread lohnt sich nicht und ich denke für den Ersteller ist das vielleicht auch interessant. Ich möchte nun auf den Ryzen 7 2700X upgraden und frage mich ob die Mainboards mit dem neuen X470 Chipsatz irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber den älteren Chips bieten. Frage da der Preisunterschied nicht gerade unerheblich ist.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2018)

Gareas schrieb:


> Sorry das ich mich hier einklinke aber ein extra Thread lohnt sich nicht und ich denke für den Ersteller ist das vielleicht auch interessant. Ich möchte nun auf den Ryzen 7 2700X upgraden und frage mich ob die Mainboards mit dem neuen X470 Chipsatz irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber den älteren Chips bieten. Frage da der Preisunterschied nicht gerade unerheblich ist.



Also, die Frage ist, um was es Dir geht. Der einzige relevante Unterschied ist, dass es eine etwas bessere automatische Übertaktungsfunktion für die neuen Ryzen-CPUs gibt, aber das macht nur wenig aus, und wenn du das nicht brauchst, dann kannst du auch ein günstigeres Board nehmen. 

Generell sind "teurere" Boards, ich sag mal über 120-130€, halt vor allem meist mit mehr Optionen beim Übertakten ausgestattet, aber wenn es Dir da nicht um weitere 1-2% geht, brauchst Du das nicht. Was die sonstige Ausstattung angeht, haben alle Board genug von allem beziehungsweise es hängt nicht im Chipsatz ab - wenn du zb besonders viele USB-Ports brauchst, musst du eher im Preisvergleich filtern (wenn das möglich ist), aber nicht auf den Chipsatz achten. Auch wenn du zB SLI haben willst, geht es weniger um den Chipsatz, wobei es SLI bei AMD derzeit nur bei X370 oder X470 gibt.

Wenn du nicht auf jeden Euro achten musst, würde ich vlt nicht ein Board für nur 60-70€ nehmen, aber mehr als 100€ lohnt sich nur, wenn du definitiv auch einige Übertakteroptionen wahrnehmen willst. Nur als Beispiel: das hier soll ziemlich gut sein für den Preis und hat auch Anschlüsse für viele Lüfter (6x 4Pin, wobei 2 für die CPU-Lüfter gedacht sind), was ja vlt nett ist, da du die gut ansteuern kannst. Dann kannst du 3 oder sogar Lüfter im PC einbauen, die vom Board aus im normalen Betrieb eine langsame Drehzahl bekommen, und du selber kannst dann eine Lüfterkurve bestimmen, damit die erst dann, wenn es im PC echt warm wird, schneller drehen.


----------



## Gareas (8. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. 

Also Übertakten will ich nicht, darum geht es mir definitiv nicht. Habe hier auch schon etwas mit gelesen und ein Board für um die 80€ soll grundsätzlich reichen. War dann etwas überrascht dass die X470 Boards erst ab 120€ losgehen. 

Das Board welches du empfiehlst ist leider nicht verlinkt oder genannt.


----------



## xCJay (8. Mai 2018)

Das ASRock AB350 Pro4 ist nen solides Board. Musst aber dann schauen das das aktuellste BIOS drauf ist.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2018)

Gareas schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
> 
> Also Übertakten will ich nicht, darum geht es mir definitiv nicht. Habe hier auch schon etwas mit gelesen und ein Board für um die 80€ soll grundsätzlich reichen. War dann etwas überrascht dass die X470 Boards erst ab 120€ losgehen.
> 
> Das Board welches du empfiehlst ist leider nicht verlinkt oder genannt.



Sorry, ich meinte dieses hier: https://geizhals.de/msi-b350-gaming-plus-7a34-015r-a1615280.html?hloc=de 

Die X470 sind halt für "Enthusiasten" gedacht, haben vor allem mehr Übertaktungsoptionen und je nach Modell auch "bessere" Bauteile, die aber eben eher für Übertaktung gedacht sind, damit es mit den Spannungen stabiler ist. Ohne Übertaktung braucht man das nicht.


----------

